# TextureLoader - Textur von Url laden



## DeziBell (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits 

Ich möchte auf meinem Webspace eine Beispiel-Scene in Java3D erstellen. Die nötigen Files liegen bereits da.
Das wären :

Planet.class -> beinhaltet das Applet (funktioniert auch)
earth.jpg     -> Die Textur halt 
Planet.html  -> Das HTML FILE - nötiger code zum starten ist auch schon drin.
Das ganze liegt auf - www.freenet.de

Mit diesem Link sollte man sich das ganze anschauen können. Sollte ...
http://people.freenet.de/Stoned3D/Planet3D/Planet.html

Bei mir jedenfalls startet das Applet auch Ordnungsgemäß. Nur Die Textur wird nicht geladen.
Da ich die Texturen ebenfalls auf dem Server liegen habe, sollen sie auch von dort in das
Applet eingebunden werden. Dafür benutze ich dann den Konstruktor der Klasse TextureLoader,
mit dem ich auch eine Textur von einer URL Laden können sollte. Aber nix...

Die Textur ist ebenfalls auf dem Server und sollte mit  diesem Link zu erreichen sein.
http://people.freenet.de/Stoned3D/Planet3D/earth.jpg

Das ganze sieht dann bei mir Code-mässig so aus :


```
public BranchGroup createSceneGraph()
    { 
        BranchGroup objWurzel = new BranchGroup();
        objWurzel.addChild(new Sphere(0.46f,Sphere.GENERATE_TEXTURE_COORDS, 40, makeAppearance()) );
        objWurzel.compile();
        return objWurzel; 
    } 

    private Appearance makeAppearance()
    { 
        Appearance a = new Appearance();
        TextureLoader loader = new TextureLoader( "http://stonebreaker.angelcities.com/earth.jpg/", null );
        Texture2D texture = ( Texture2D ) loader.getTexture();
        a.setTexture( texture );
        return a;
    }
```

Ich hab bestimmt nur was wichtiges vergessen, komme aber nicht drauf. Als Fehlermeldung im
Debugger bekomme ich beim kompilieren dann noch : 
"Error loading Image http://people.freenet.de/Stoned3D/Planet3D/earth.jpg"

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen ?? Irgendwas mit der URL ???

DeziBell sagt Danke


----------



## DeziBell (14. Mai 2006)

sorry... die zeile mit dem TextureLoader lautet natürlich

```
TextureLoader loader = new TextureLoader( "http://people.freenet/Stoned3D/Planet3D/earth.jpg", null );
```


----------



## DeziBell (16. Mai 2006)

Alles Klar ! URL Objekt benutzt und nun gehts dann doch


----------

